# First time hunting, looking for hunt in Wiltshire??



## appaloosacaz (24 October 2010)

Heya, 

I really want to go hunting, since a mate of mine suggested my pony would be ideal in a hunt, I was just wondering, if anyone knows any hunts in Wiltshire, also im not 100% sure what hunting it, its quiet embarrsing to say this, but I always thought it was people who jumped of 5ft high hedges and you had to do that lol!! anyway, is there any hunts with very small jumps through some parts of the hunt, could someone please explain  hunting to me in simple terms too?? and does anyone know any friendly hunts in wiltshire, prefrably Atworth??

Thanks


----------



## ldlp111 (24 October 2010)

Not hunted in wilstshire so no idea of hunts that are there. But normally if you don't want to jump there is either a gate or other way to go, not everyone jumps out hunting.  although popping a couple small hedges is great fun some places even have a couple smallish jumps in hedgerows 

hope this helps


----------



## learningcurve (24 October 2010)

Nearest t is probably Avon Vale, don't think you have to jump.

Best to give them a ring for details.


----------



## HoHum (24 October 2010)

Yes, you right in AVH country, think they are known as a friendly bunch..
Mostly you can navigate round the jumps, but even the ones which do need to be jumped are usually hunt built fences such  as rails or tiger traps, rather than huge hedges.


----------



## kirsty 1 (25 October 2010)

i live on the berks wilts boarder and i hunt with a few packs theres the old berks ,the vine and craven and the vwh and they hunt around the wilts ,berks and oxford areas then if you want to go drag hunting theres the berks and bucks or the southern shires bloodhounds all have websites you can get the dates for the drag meets from the sites but you will have to ring the secutary if you want to go normal hunting and when your out not every body wants to jump so most of the jumps theres a way round but if you have never been before i sugest you go normal hunting first its not as fast going where as drag hunting is all about the jumping


----------



## Jay89 (27 October 2010)

Hello  

I hunt with the AVH, no need to panic about jumping, there is always a group of people who opt to go around a jump....me being one of them most of the time!! Some of the meets are wonderful and hardly have to go out of your way to go round a jump, in fact most jumps are like this. There are a few jumps where you do have to go further out your way! But your never be alone. If you make yourself known to the hunt Sec. as a newcomer she is usually very good at finding someone to look after you for the day. 

There is even talk of a non jumping field master for this season to guide the non jumpers around jumps.

Hopefully see you out this season  Give me a PM if you want any more details  

http://www.avonvalehunt.co.uk/


----------



## Jay89 (27 October 2010)

P.S just read your post and noticed your in Atworth, AVH qu meet at Neston, Gastard, Lacock area.


----------

